# Multan Medical And Dental College



## gull andaam (Sep 26, 2013)

anyone applying here or anyone got admission?
those who are applying and who got admission ... plz tell your aggregate


----------



## Nawal (Oct 23, 2013)

My friend studies in MMDC. You can easily get in with 800+ marks.


----------



## NarjisShah (Oct 13, 2013)

Nawal said:


> My friend studies in MMDC. You can easily get in with 800+ marks.


i have a 68% aggregate. Should i apply there? I mean, Is there any point?


----------



## Sheryl Samson (Oct 7, 2013)

yar what merit is requires for fumc.. could anyone help me


----------



## Nawal (Oct 23, 2013)

NarjisShah said:


> i have a 68% aggregate. Should i apply there? I mean, Is there any point?


you should. you need only 40% aggregate for applying. And I know people with really low scores studying there.

- - - Updated - - -



Sheryl Samson said:


> yar what merit is requires for fumc.. could anyone help me


closing merit last year was 77%. And around 72% for army.


----------



## Sheryl Samson (Oct 7, 2013)

thats tough:? and merit for imdc or ripha??


----------



## NarjisShah (Oct 13, 2013)

*is MMDC a good college waisay?*


----------



## aqeel.ahmed (Oct 22, 2013)

NarjisShah said:


> *is MMDC a good college waisay?*


mine is 69 aggregate, if college is good i think i should apply there.


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

NarjisShah said:


> *is MMDC a good college waisay?*


The College is at least better than imdc, ALOT.
And do apply everyone!
U never know what they might consider,
But they have been asking for a very high amount lately.

But its worth considering applying.

And the ppl with low marks here paid heavy to get in..:/


----------



## gull andaam (Sep 26, 2013)

Nawal said:


> you should. you need only 40% aggregate for applying. And I know people with really low scores studying there.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> closing merit last year was 77%. And around 72% for army.


getting admission in mmdc is not so much easy... you should atleast score 76% for mbbs and 67-68% for bds
some people with low aggregate come on overseas seats.... last year my aggregate was 61% and there was no space for me in mmdc... they asked ne to come on overseas seat ...
it is the only private college in whole southern punjab... 
anyhow the rules here are strict and college is disciplined ... education here is also good....

- - - Updated - - -



NarjisShah said:


> i have a 68% aggregate. Should i apply there? I mean, Is there any point?


yes you can apply... but in bds...


----------



## Neuroleptic (Oct 29, 2013)

Their fee's insane...


----------



## gull andaam (Sep 26, 2013)

Neuroleptic said:


> Their fee's insane...


i think fee of every private medical college is same...


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

gull andaam said:


> i think fee of every private medical college is same...


But this is only second to Lmdc in tht matter...
And thats saying something.


----------



## NarjisShah (Oct 13, 2013)

gull andaam said:


> i think fee of every private medical college is same...


*it really isnt. Of all the private colleges i've looked up and applied to, MMDC is the most expensive, with an average fee of 9lac per annum. Its beyond insane.*


----------



## gull andaam (Sep 26, 2013)

NarjisShah said:


> *it really isnt. Of all the private colleges i've looked up and applied to, MMDC is the most expensive, with an average fee of 9lac per annum. Its beyond insane.*


yup its 7lac without hostel per year.... but with hostel its... about 9lac.... according to prospectus....
and dont need hostel ... so its not so expensive for me :roll:

- - - Updated - - -



NarjisShah said:


> *it really isnt. Of all the private colleges i've looked up and applied to, MMDC is the most expensive, with an average fee of 9lac per annum. Its beyond insane.*


how is yusra medical college? in your city? i am asking about study... wt about riphah , margalla..??


----------



## NarjisShah (Oct 13, 2013)

gull andaam said:


> yup its 7lac without hostel per year.... but with hostel its... about 9lac.... according to prospectus....
> and dont need hostel ... so its not so expensive for me :roll:
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


*Yusra is average, people dont think too highly of it. Riphah is excellent academically but a bit strict on rules and policies. Margalla is just for dentistry, but its the best.*


----------



## dazzlingprince (Nov 2, 2013)

mmdc is very well built my cousin is there .. almost every year their basic sciencs 1st and 2nd yr result is very good but their clincls proffsr arent that much gud.. imdc's doctr bilal whch wah hod here of antmy went there like 2 years ago he was the best teacher of antmy ever.. bad luck for us 
what's the regular fees for 1st year mbbs now?? at our time it was about 6lacs .. and went on increasng .. 4th and final year fees is 1lac more coz of clincls so studyng mbbs is pretty costly ..

- - - Updated - - -

yusra is normal hi hai... riphah musibat hai.. burqa posh kawateeno ka colg hai actully
baii itna bi nanhi hota ub.. tora boht to chalta hai co edu main ab.. banda waise tang aa jata hai
riphah ka bds fit ha.. islmc intrnl dental colg b unka acha hai so bds k liye kafi behtar hai
bds wale doctor nahi dentist hote hain waise b to never to count dem as a doc

- - - Updated - - -

hahaahaha yeh jo keh raha hai na k mmdc is better than imdc.. mmdc ka zara ja k mahol to daikho... marr rahe hote hain un k boys.. na koi co-opertn hain na kuch aur... sahi desi mahol hai wahan
haan buildng no doubt boht achi hai


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

dazzlingprince said:


> mmdc is very well built my cousin is there .. almost every year their basic sciencs 1st and 2nd yr result is very good but their clincls proffsr arent that much gud.. imdc's doctr bilal whch wah hod here of antmy went there like 2 years ago he was the best teacher of antmy ever.. bad luck for us
> what's the regular fees for 1st year mbbs now?? at our time it was about 6lacs .. and went on increasng .. 4th and final year fees is 1lac more coz of clincls so studyng mbbs is pretty costly ..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


Eng.
Avoid the warning.


----------



## dazzlingprince (Nov 2, 2013)

NarjisShah said:


> i have a 68% aggregate. Should i apply there? I mean, Is there any point?


naaah i dont thnk dat u can get in there but u can try dre as well


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

dazzlingprince said:


> naaah i dont thnk dat u can get in there but u can try dre as well


Shez gotten into imdc..


----------



## dazzlingprince (Nov 2, 2013)

Crypt said:


> Eng.
> Avoid the warning.


u will be really needing that from now on boy

- - - Updated - - -



Crypt said:


> Shez gotten into imdc..


what abut u?


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

dazzlingprince said:


> u will be really needing that from now on boy


Needing what prince?

Warning?
What for?


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

dazzlingprince said:


> u will be really needing that from now on boy
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


RLMC


----------



## NarjisShah (Oct 13, 2013)

*the only thing lacking in MMDC is the mahol. It might be difficult for some to adjust there because its quite.....desi?
Campus i've seen for myself and its brilliant. Academically its above average and quite good. I would've definitely ended up applying if i hadnt gotten the confirmation from IMDC. 
Crypt, its not better than IMDC. IMDC ki faculty is brilliant. And in last year's ranking survey done for Islamabad med colleges, IMDC was placed above Shifa for academics. That's all that matters to me to be honest. *


----------



## gull andaam (Sep 26, 2013)

NarjisShah said:


> *the only thing lacking in MMDC is the mahol. It might be difficult for some to adjust there because its quite.....desi?
> Campus i've seen for myself and its brilliant. Academically its above average and quite good. I would've definitely ended up applying if i hadnt gotten the confirmation from IMDC.
> Crypt, its not better than IMDC. IMDC ki faculty is brilliant. And in last year's ranking survey done for Islamabad med colleges, IMDC was placed above Shifa for academics. That's all that matters to me to be honest. *


really mahol is desi?? :!: lets see.... ab to jaa k he maaloom hoga  INSHALLAH!!
they have not displayed the merit list yet... but its going upto 74-75% for mbbs
so there is chance for me... moreover its in my own city...


----------



## NarjisShah (Oct 13, 2013)

gull andaam said:


> really mahol is desi?? :!: lets see.... ab to jaa k he maaloom hoga  INSHALLAH!!
> they have not displayed the merit list yet... but its going upto 74-75% for mbbs
> so there is chance for me... moreover its in my own city...


*mahol is QUITE desi  but there'll obviously be exceptions! And best of luck  i hope you get in! i hear their aptitude test is on the 17th?*


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

NarjisShah said:


> *mahol is QUITE desi  but there'll obviously be exceptions! And best of luck  i hope you get in! i hear their aptitude test is on the 17th?*


Desi means?


----------



## NarjisShah (Oct 13, 2013)

Crypt said:


> Desi means?


*paindoo.*


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

NarjisShah said:


> *paindoo.*


Achaaa..


----------



## dazzlingprince (Nov 2, 2013)

NarjisShah said:


> *the only thing lacking in MMDC is the mahol. It might be difficult for some to adjust there because its quite.....desi?
> Campus i've seen for myself and its brilliant. Academically its above average and quite good. I would've definitely ended up applying if i hadnt gotten the confirmation from IMDC.
> Crypt, its not better than IMDC. IMDC ki faculty is brilliant. And in last year's ranking survey done for Islamabad med colleges, IMDC was placed above Shifa for academics. That's all that matters to me to be honest. *


exactly.. imdcians


----------



## gull andaam (Sep 26, 2013)

Crypt said:


> Desi means?


OMG :!: .... last year they called the selected students for interview.... ALLAH na kray k test ho 
wesay islamabad walo ko multan desi he lagta ha... lolzzz...


----------



## NarjisShah (Oct 13, 2013)

gull andaam said:


> OMG :!: .... last year they called the selected students for interview.... ALLAH na kray k test ho
> wesay islamabad walo ko multan desi he lagta ha... lolzzz...


*hahahah NOT true! half my family's in multan. I'm FROM multan, originally 

AND, aptitude test or interview, dono mein se aik to hoga he. Pretty much the same thing anyway.*


----------



## gull andaam (Sep 26, 2013)

NarjisShah said:


> *hahahah NOT true! half my family's in multan. I'm FROM multan, originally
> 
> AND, aptitude test or interview, dono mein se aik to hoga he. Pretty much the same thing anyway.*


test name se he khof ata ha


----------



## NarjisShah (Oct 13, 2013)

gull andaam said:


> test name se he khof ata ha


*dont worry, i'm sure you'll do well *:thumbsup:
*​fsc or a.levels btw?*


----------



## gull andaam (Sep 26, 2013)

NarjisShah said:


> *dont worry, i'm sure you'll do well *:thumbsup:
> *​fsc or a.levels btw?*


fsc...


----------



## gull andaam (Sep 26, 2013)

got admission in mmdc ALHAMDULIAH :woot:


----------



## Hassan Babar 05 (Oct 12, 2012)

I hav wasted 6 months in this sick med colg . Only come here if u really want to live in Multan and like this campus building .


----------



## NarjisShah (Oct 13, 2013)

Hassan Babar 05 said:


> I hav wasted 6 months in this sick med colg . Only come here if u really want to live in Multan and like this campus building .


Whats wrong with it?


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

NarjisShah said:


> Whats wrong with it?


Narjis dunno y im getting that troller vibe...r u?:/


----------



## NarjisShah (Oct 13, 2013)

I am, Crypt. kill joys everywhere. -.- i believe everyone should be MORE than happy with where ever they've managed to get in. We're all lucky. Medicine is so NOT a piece of cake.


----------



## merry (Nov 20, 2013)

gull andaam said:


> got admission in mmdc ALHAMDULIAH :woot:


congratulations! what is your aggregate? i have also applied in MMDC but haven't received any response yet.


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

Still admission are open?


----------

